# For the Record



## Piratecat (Nov 24, 2010)

If you object to moderation by saying "If you're not going to agree with me, you might as well ban me," we will. Every time. 

Love,

A vaguely irritable Piratecat


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 24, 2010)

SON, YOU ARE DISAPPOINT?


----------



## the Jester (Nov 24, 2010)

I approve, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 24, 2010)

my approval and happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 25, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> If you object to moderation by saying "If you're not going to agree with me, you might as well ban me," we will. Every time.
> 
> Love,
> 
> A vaguely irritable Piratecat




I suspect P-Cat recently had a run-in with someone who has to have their pants custom made with skid patches in the crotch!


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 25, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> If you object to moderation by saying "If you're not going to agree with me, you might as well ban me," we will. Every time.
> 
> Love,
> 
> A vaguely irritable Piratecat




Dude, that's harsher than a TSA agent on a 5 year dry-streak.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Nov 25, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Love,
> 
> A vaguely irritable Piratecat



Aw, gee.


----------



## surfarcher (Nov 25, 2010)

I was very puzzle when I first read that 10 hours ago... Now I figure he had a run-in with someone who turned out to be a jerk 

PC - your post read really totallitarian the first time


----------



## MichaelSomething (Nov 27, 2010)

Well let it be said that PirateCat gives the people what they ask for.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 27, 2010)

Automatic for the people!


----------

